# Help finding a HRT source?



## hogs4us2 (Jun 3, 2015)

Hey guys, been on HRT 2 years and the company I started out with has changed Hands a couple of times and the price has doubled plus some.

The quit doing the 10/ml bottles of test and said that it was a new FDA law, and they could only do 5/ml bottles and with that the price increased by 50%. But when got my order today it had 10/ml bottles of test of curse at almost double the cost of what it was a year ago ,so these people talk out of both sides of thief mouth.

They now require you to buy HCG and an AI with every order which I don't need the AI as I don't have that problem and was original told when I started the program that HCG was only for PCT and since I would be on HRT for life I wouldn't need to do the HCG, well ow it's required.



So can someone recommend a good ,HRT source?


----------



## j2048b (Jun 3, 2015)

Who were u with originally? Prolly same group we were all with at one time?

Check out our trt sponsor here they  r g2g!


----------



## Iron1 (Jun 3, 2015)

HCG is beneficial for TRT purposes. There are parts of the endocrine system that can use it even while on TRT.

Sadly, this is the way all TRT seems to be going these days.
For a lot of us, anything but 1mL vials is now off the table.

For me, my TRT cost increased 900% when they did away with the 10mL vials.
It only seems like a bullshit money grab from people trying to feel normal and healthy.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jun 3, 2015)

Yeah my trt days are coming to a close here soon because my insurance won't cover it and I can't afford $1400 a year not counting bloods


----------



## DF (Jun 3, 2015)

j2048b said:


> Who were u with originally? Prolly same group we were all with at one time?
> 
> Check out our trt sponsor here they  r g2g!



We have a trt clinic here?  Where day at yo? oops nm

Also you can try this link.

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/8273-Input-your-zipcode-to-find-a-local-TRT-clinic


----------



## j2048b (Jun 3, 2015)

Do we not have a sponsor anymore? Shoot did i miss something? Haha


----------



## j2048b (Jun 3, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> Yeah my trt days are coming to a close here soon because my insurance won't cover it and I can't afford $1400 a year not counting bloods



damn man why wont they cover it? what insurance do u have?


----------



## dk8594 (Jun 4, 2015)

What you've gone through sounds pretty familiar. Without saying the name, I am pretty sure we were with the same group. Unfortunately, that seems to be the way the game is now for online clinics. I have been on trt for 4 yrs and I am with my 4th clinic.


----------



## DF (Jun 4, 2015)

j2048b said:


> Who were u with originally? Prolly same group we were all with at one time?
> 
> Check out our trt sponsor here they  r g2g!



Do you use them j?


----------



## j2048b (Jun 4, 2015)

no man ive talked to them many times,  and almost started up a few months ago, and almost became a rep because creekrat isnt around anymore.... haha... they sounded g2g haha if  i should say that anyways... and i could get my original scripts of deca xandrolone, test, ai and hcg....


its too expensive these days for me to go thru the clinics.... but thats just me after being with them for about 8-10 yrs....plus they are our sponsor here and over at TID, i doubt mugzy or POB would allow them to stick around if they werent any good?


----------



## j2048b (Jun 4, 2015)

dk8594 said:


> What you've gone through sounds pretty familiar. Without saying the name, I am pretty sure we were with the same group. Unfortunately, that seems to be the way the game is now for online clinics. I have been on trt for 4 yrs and I am with my 4th clinic.



who else have u been thru and who r u with currently?


----------



## hogs4us2 (Jun 4, 2015)

Hi guys, thanks for all the feedback.

I started out a couple of years ago with a group called Maximus, my rep then's name was Mike and he seemed to know his stuff, and the price was pretty legit. Then they changed their name to New Era, and my rep's name is Adam and it just seems like every time I talk to them, they've been forced to change  the program and of course it always cost more.

I was told about six months ago that the FDA did away with the 10ml vials of test and you could only get 5ml vials, which increased the cost tremendously. However, when I placed my last order the other day. Guess what, you guessed it, they sent me 10ml vials of test.


----------



## j2048b (Jun 5, 2015)

hogs4us2 said:


> Hi guys, thanks for all the feedback.
> 
> I started out a couple of years ago with a group called Maximus, my rep then's name was Mike and he seemed to know his stuff, and the price was pretty legit. Then they changed their name to New Era, and my rep's name is Adam and it just seems like every time I talk to them, they've been forced to change  the program and of course it always cost more.
> 
> I was told about six months ago that the FDA did away with the 10ml vials of test and you could only get 5ml vials, which increased the cost tremendously. However, when I placed my last order the other day. Guess what, you guessed it, they sent me 10ml vials of test.



Yup same place most of us came from, chip, mikes bro, is who brought me up on the trt scene and then when chip (rip) went to heaven, mike took over.... And then onto hrt on demand and then onto new era and adam.... Now roger....

Hell if u got 10ml vials i might go back haha! Wow weird u got the 10's....

BS on the fda doing that! All they have to do is write a script saying .75 ml's 2xs per week.... Or so i hear  and u should be able to get ir 10ml's ITS ALL IN HOW THE SCRIPT IS WRITTEN.....,  alot of places INCLUDING INSURANCE COMPANIES, are doing the 1-2 ml vials for MONEY! Thats the bottom line


----------



## dk8594 (Jun 6, 2015)

j2048b said:


> Yup same place most of us came from, chip, mikes bro, is who brought me up on the trt scene and then when chip (rip) went to heaven, mike took over.... And then onto hrt on demand and then onto new era and adam.... Now roger....
> 
> Hell if u got 10ml vials i might go back haha! Wow weird u got the 10's....
> 
> BS on the fda doing that! All they have to do is write a script saying .75 ml's 2xs per week.... Or so i hear  and u should be able to get ir 10ml's ITS ALL IN HOW THE SCRIPT IS WRITTEN.....,  alot of places INCLUDING INSURANCE COMPANIES, are doing the 1-2 ml vials for MONEY! Thats the bottom line



Yup. 10ml vials are back. Got mine yesterday.


----------



## DF (Jun 6, 2015)

I also started with Maximus/New Era.  I also referred a few guys to them.  They started with the smaller vials which some ins co's are using too.  They also started recommending what I think is a strange protocol of coming off test for 4 weeks & using Hcg & clomid.  I also got an email saying they wanted to script their own blood work... The Fuk?  I said Fuk it & am doing my own thing.


----------



## dk8594 (Jun 7, 2015)

DF said:


> I also started with Maximus/New Era.  I also referred a few guys to them.  They started with the smaller vials which some ins co's are using too.  They also started recommending what I think is a strange protocol of coming off test for 4 weeks & using Hcg & clomid.  I also got an email saying they wanted to script their own blood work... The Fuk?  I said Fuk it & am doing my own thing.



Yeah, I said adios when they started insisting on the 4 week 'restart' every 20 weeks.  It added 50% to the cost of my protocol and, even if it did work, would have only brought my t levels up to the shitty level they were before treatment. No thanks!


----------



## hogs4us2 (Jun 10, 2015)

Who is our HRT sponsor on Bodybuilding.com?


----------



## j2048b (Jun 10, 2015)

hogs4us2 said:


> Who is our HRT sponsor on Bodybuilding.com?



Hahah well bud IF WE WERE BODYBUILDING.COM? I doubt we would have one!


But here at ugbb.... Its in the stickies.....or above them....


----------

